# Lock-ups



## goodeavens (Feb 24, 2009)

Smisby village lock-up, South Derbyshire







Also known as a jug, or roundhouse. This early 18th century village lock-up was used to lock up drunks and minor lawbreakers until they had cooled off, or while waiting escourt to Derby Court. It was also used to house paupers and vagrants on a temporary basis. The Smisby lockup is octagonal in shape, brick built with tiled spire roof and and has a heavy studded door.


----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 24, 2009)

seen a few of these round, we should bring them back to lock up all the scumbags!


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Feb 24, 2009)

Definitely - a few of those wouldn't go amiss in Plymouth. Great idea.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 24, 2009)

concretegarden said:


> Smisby village lock-up, South Derbyshire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yet ANOTHER GOOD Thread! 

There's one in Braintree, Essex. Will have to dig out some pics.

Thanks for adding this CG,


----------



## TK421 (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree, great idea for a thread. Visiting the in laws this weekend in Barrow on Soar, Leicestershire, there's one there, will try to get a shot.


----------



## goodeavens (Feb 25, 2009)

TK421 said:


> I agree, great idea for a thread. Visiting the in laws this weekend in Barrow on Soar, Leicestershire, there's one there, will try to get a shot.




Look forward to seeing that TK421


----------



## goodeavens (Feb 25, 2009)

*Ticknall Lock-up, South Derbyshire*

The Ticknall Lock-up can be found on Main Street in the village. Brick-built octagonal structure with a spire roof. The wooden door is iron-studded with a metal grille. Built in 1809 to house vagrants, drunks and paupers on a temporary basis. The total cost of the building was £25.19s.11d. It was probably little used after 1850 when the Police House, opposite, was provided with a cell


----------



## Kaputnik (Feb 25, 2009)

Spotted one of these out loughborough way on a 42 mile cycle ride that nearly did me in, with a mate last year, will find out where it was!


----------



## scribble (Feb 25, 2009)

Try the House of Confinement, King Street, Alfreton, Derbyshire. I was always fascinated by it when I was little.


----------



## goodeavens (Feb 26, 2009)

scribble said:


> Try the House of Confinement, King Street, Alfreton, Derbyshire. I was always fascinated by it when I was little.



Yes scribble thanks, that`s definitely on my to do list, asap, great isn`t it


----------



## goodeavens (Feb 26, 2009)

Kaputnik said:


> Spotted one of these out loughborough way on a 42 mile cycle ride that nearly did me in, with a mate last year, will find out where it was!



Thanks Kaputnik


----------



## goodeavens (Feb 26, 2009)

*Alfreton House of Confinement, Derbyshire*






Built in 1820, Alfreton House of Confinement is rectangular shaped lock- up, approx 20ft by 20ft with an oak, iron studded door,two small round windows and a stone slabbed roof. Inside a small passage leads to two individual cells, one originally intended for men the other for women.


----------



## Kaputnik (Feb 26, 2009)

Is that Alfreton one near the traffic lights, at the top of the hill?
the one i saw loughborough way was at Worthington, will get a pic next time i go that way.


----------



## goodeavens (Feb 26, 2009)

Kaputnik said:


> Is that Alfreton one near the traffic lights, at the top of the hill?
> the one i saw loughborough way was at Worthington, will get a pic next time i go that way.



Yeah, about half way up the hill opposite the tattooist


----------



## Pip (Feb 26, 2009)

These are fascinating!!!

I'd never even heard of them before now......... How thick am I 

Thanks for posting these photos with write-ups.

Pip


----------



## Neosea (Feb 26, 2009)

Wikipedia has a handy list of these lock-ups, I got a right bollocking for writing on the Ashwell one on a school field trip. Lucky it was in pencil


----------



## fire*fly (Feb 26, 2009)

what cool little buildings....I want one.....for the kids


----------



## TK421 (Mar 1, 2009)

Visited my in laws for their 50th wedding aniversary this weekend, they live in the Leicestershire villgae of Barrow on Soar. Just opposite the church is the original gaol:






It is occasionally opened up and a small display is put on inside, but not today 

Look forward to seeing others around, there must still be plenty!!


----------



## goodeavens (Mar 1, 2009)

TK421 said:


> Visited my in laws for their 50th wedding aniversary this weekend, they live in the Leicestershire villgae of Barrow on Soar. Just opposite the church is the original gaol: It is occasionally opened up and a small display is put on inside, but not today
> Look forward to seeing others around, there must still be plenty!!




Excellent TK421


----------



## scribble (Mar 1, 2009)

Cheers for those photos Concretegarden. You could drop me a line about Cromford Lock-up.


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 1, 2009)

Worthington - Leics


----------



## goodeavens (Mar 1, 2009)

Mr Sam said:


> Worthington - Leics



Excellent Mr Sam, thanks for posting, nice close-up of the plaque


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 1, 2009)

also spotted this in Breedon-on-the-hill Leics






it is in fact just a war memorial built in 1926 but it does look a bit like a lock up from a glance





i can think of another lock up in Leek


----------



## goodeavens (Mar 1, 2009)

Mr Sam said:


> also spotted this in Breedon-on-the-hill Leics
> 
> 
> it is in fact just a war memorial built in 1926 but it does look a bit like a lock up from a glance
> ...



That`s brilliant mate  I think there is actually a lock-up in Breedon. Leek sounds very interesting, didn`t know about that one


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 1, 2009)

its kind of built into the wall about the market place iirc deffinetly looks lock-up like, neaxt time i head up north ill pop by that way and grab a pic unless anyone beats me too it


----------



## djmartyc (Mar 2, 2009)

i love these little gem's!there's a few around essex 1 not to far from me(tollesbury)funny because it look's like a garden shed lol here's a link with a pic scroll down on the site
http://www.beenthere-donethat.org.uk/essex/tollesbury.html


----------

